# Dean Winchester's Enneagram



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Type?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you read my mind and make this thread? >.<

I lean more seven for his core type, but one or three for a fix. 

Seven as a core because Dean has a tendency to mentally run away from messy problems. Take for example (spoiler for people who haven't gone past season two or three) when Dean makes a deal with the crossroads demon to save Sam's life after he was stabbed by that other yellow-eyed children guy. The entire rest of the season Sam keeps trying to have a serious conversation with Dean about his decision, and every single time Dean blows him off. On top of that, Dean begins to drown himself in alcohol, women, and general distractions (while claiming that he's just enjoying the last of his life to its fullest).

Totally a seven reaction.

Although Dean didn't regret saving his brother, he was internally terrified about his fate. So he mentally ran from it. 

As to the one or three fix, that comes from Dean's relationship with his father. He was expected to be perfect, but even when was he was never rewarded. Nothing he did made him worthy of praise; to John, Dean was simply behaving like he was supposed to. 

Now that I think about it, the whole Dean-John relationship is probably indicative of a three fix. Dean even subconsciously mimics his father (as if it will somehow make him worthy of his father's love). He wears his dad's leather jacket, plays his music, rides his car, obsesses about family-- all habits John started. 

I think on the whole, I'd mark Dean Winchester as a 7w8 with a 3 fix. And definitely sp first.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Did you read my mind and make this thread? >.<
> 
> I lean more seven for his core type, but one or three for a fix.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did get a 7w8 vibe from Dean. I have ran away, mentally from problems myself. I struggle with my enneagram interpretation. I have the rebellious 7w8 side & I've shown 1w9 traits. I use the cocky, humorous side of me (Mixed with aggression) in the face of danger. Cognitive function wise, I have definite internal values, which I've seen in Dean.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Interesting that people have voted Dean a 2 or 4.


----------



## Potne Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

I find more interesting to assess his type as a real person (Jensen Ackles), than the character he impersonnates. I hesitated between 3w4 and 7w8, but I ended up picking up 3w4, 317 tritype. To me, he is clearly the efficient performer (level 4 of Riso & Hudson scale) and the image-oriented role-player (Level 5). The poor guy is clearly imprisoned in some kind of image of the pretty boy. I feel a lot of sadness in his eyes disguised by a bright smile. So, definitely image oriented enneatype.
7 can also be narcissistic, but not as much as 3 to my opinion. Look at Jared Padalecki, a 7w6 to my opinion, a bit more confident and laid back.


----------



## Noodle Dance (Sep 30, 2015)

Jensen Ackles seems very 3 (SX/SP) to me, so certainly that must influence the character, especially on a show where the writers are known to have adapted to the performers over time. That said I agree with the vibe of a 3 fix.

Dean seems more like a core 8w7 than anything else. And a SX/SP at that. His main source of identity is his family, and in typical 8SX fashion, it´s about protection, protection, protection, and loyalty which he DEMANDS. This is the core of his issues with Sam (I type him a 6), who doens´t reciprocate this style, and just isn´t reliable in the way an 8 would need him to be. He is loyal and tries, but just can´t shoulder the weight the 8 unfairly puts on him. And this is another 8ish issue which just doesn´t get talked about nearly enough : codependency. Especially the SX subtype builds on this type of fixated and misguided "love". he passive aggressively fosters dependency in Sam, because he´s the caretaker, that´s more important than his bro´s independence.
The w7 makes him cocky, but in a 8ish way: he tries to play you, but really enjoys it the most when he gets to submit to you. Look at his hook-ups, he´s the gentle and sweet Winchester brother. That´s the area where I almost want to give him an SO instinct, because he seems to care and cater to what he projects his vulnerability onto, his partners. It´s also what wee see in his memories of home, when he does the archetypical SO8 thing and sides with the mother against the father figure. 
Also 8SX can be SUCH show offs, and add w7 to that... Gosh! 3SX would play it way smoother (Ivanka), and 7SX are more fantastic and less grounded and straight forward (Navaro), even with an w8.

I hesitate a little about his secondary instinct : he lives an intense, life-or-death life and feels at home when the stakes are high, plus he needs that one on one connection. That´s what drives the needy attitude toward his family too, the SX, not only the Etype.
He seems to be into hunting for the thrill and the excuse to indulge into SX, more than because of a sense of identity from the community, plus not much interacting with friends and such besides the very few ones he actually has... also he didn´t ineract with his family as a unit, and more like he was bouncing around in a crazy triangle, so I don´t see too much SO.
I put SP second because he takes care of it almost casually, like a quick and routinely patch up after a hunt, no drama. Plus he uses it playfully as a source of SX satisfaction, like with all the food and drink. And finally, he is sooo willing to sacrifice it but he does it consciously, which is the difference between 2nd priority and complete blindspot. He would rather live a short life that a boring one (hunting) and rather die than live alone (Sammy, NO!).

A little side note : his self destructive habits are on the surface kinda 7, since it´s about fun stuff, even up to a childish level of escapism, but I´m stiff all for 8. His goal, when he indulges in sensual pleasure is not a fantasy, it´s feeling alive, feeling matched in intensity. He´s not having "fun" when he drinks, he seems to me more starved for feeling something overtake him, and same with the urge to stuff his face. He wants to feel life finally hit back hard enough to make him surrender, paradoxically enough, but that´s 8s for you. Another thing is the never ending musical loop he lives in. That´s how 8s listen to music, over and over again for ages until it gets to us. Might be the connection to his dad though, but what other type would want to exhaust their fave songs?

My vote for his tritype is 862. This is the one that identifies with being needed to the detriment of the people in their lives, since they like to make others dependent on them, reducing them to adult children, so that they can keep building an identity on their care. That would also play into his idealization and dependence on John, very 6ish to make someone a hero, and 2ish (SX) to become what someone would love them for.

I would type Jensen as ISFP 387, based on his similarity with a a friend of the same type, tritype and fix. They have the same mannerisms, the same way of telling stories, the same tone of voice... it´s creepy. And funny enough, I noticed this tritype like to follow their father´s professional footsteps : I know 3s like that who have become managers, doctors and here actors, just like dad


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vibes 6w7 to me. Could see 8w9 or 2w3 too so I'd put that as his tritype.

my 6w7 collage was Dean-based, I just see this kind of thing as really 6ish, maybe why I see him that way


* *

















Could see 3w2 as well.

Really idk 

Think he could be ESFJ though


----------

